# One cat down!



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

There's a black cat that I see from time to time around my workplace. Well, I got a pretty good look at it today, and I noticed for the first time--its left ear was tipped! Good to know that someone in the nearby neighborhood wanted to treat it right.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That _is_ good to know!


----------



## ZoeH (Jun 27, 2010)

All right!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

One of the small pleasures in life is when you see a cat with a tipped ear and you know your not the one who did it! 

Are you putting out nibblelys to food _treat _the black kitty by your work place?


----------

